# AQUARIOFILIA MARINHA > Noticias & Eventos >  Viagem a Alemanha

## Paulo Bravo

Depois de planeada aqui fomos nós a Alemanha com um dos melhores grupos de amigos que se pode ter,(Machado de Sousa,José Perpetua,Carlos Marques,Paulo, e eu )ficaram os momentos, que foram muitos e a amizade que nunca mais se vai esqueçer pois foi uma viagem e tanto,onde se aprendeu e desaprendeu!!!!!
Vesitamos lojas e coral-farms onde as lojas sao demais e com tudo o que é bom 
Fica aqui uma pequena amostra das 600 e tal fotos tiradas!!!!!!

----------


## Paulo Bravo

mais umas

----------


## Paulo Bravo

Mais

----------


## Ricardo Santos

Grande Paulo  :SbOk3:  

Isto vai ajudar-te a inserires fotos aqui na nossa galeria e posteriormente no forum:
Como reduzir as fotos!Como alojar fotos em Reefforum.net.Como colocar fotos alojadas num tópico .

----------


## Paulo Bravo

Mais

----------


## Paulo Bravo

Mais umas

----------


## Paulo Bravo

Mais

----------


## Paulo Bravo

Agora algumas das lojas.....enormes e vejam só o tamanho dos aquarios!!!!!

----------


## Paulo Bravo

continuaçao das lojas........

----------


## Paulo Bravo

As coral farms usam 90% t5,e só em alguns aquarios de exposiçao das lojas se usa HQI pois até aqui esta a ser substituidas!!!! De resto é tudo t5 e ja agora a titulo de curiosidade todas as calhas eram da marca ATI assim como as lampadas que por incrivel que pareça usam muito pouco actinicas,mas sim as aquablue speçial.... :yb665:   :yb665:   :yb665:   :yb665:   :yb665:   :yb665:  que é mistura de 50% azul e 50% brancas

----------


## Julio Macieira

:HaEbouriffe: 

Estou a ver que foram visitar o amigo Joe  :yb624:

----------


## Ricardo Lacerda

..e preços?.. como está o mercado por lá?

----------


## Paulo Bravo

Ricardo o mercado por lá tem preços para tudo ,depende da espeçie e tamanho é muito subjectivo,mas posso te dizer que o preço das lojas e dos tamanhos que vi sao abaixo dos de cá sem duvidas e tem espeçies rariçimas que nos nem temos por cá......como as cathaphylias penso que é assim que se escreve,a 90 euros nas lojas!!!!!!Lindas

----------


## Roberto Pacheco

Wow ! :SbLangue23:   :SbLangue23:   :SbLangue23:  
Obrigado por compartilhar as fotos Paulo  :Pracima:

----------


## Hugo Figueiredo

:EEK!:  
 :Icon Cry:  
 :yb620:  
 :Admirado:  
 :yb663:  
 :yb665:  
 :SbSourire2:  
 :yb624:  
 :SbSourire:

----------


## Paulo Bravo

> Wow !   
> Obrigado por compartilhar as fotos Paulo


O Roberto....se todos os que fossem a Alemanha partilhaçem as suas fotos ou as suas idas acredita que tinhamos bastantes fotos para compartilhar...mas infelizmente nao é assim.

----------


## João Lourenço

Paulo 90 euros te pediram na Alemanha a mim foi-me pedido pelo mesmo coral 200 e uns trocos ontem em Lisboa ,deve ser se calhar por causa do IVA de certeza...
As lojas são bonitas o que me admira é estarem cheias de corais é que já nem falo das cores e tamanhos senão era tal qual como cá na terra ...

Um abraço João Lourenço

----------


## Luis Carrilho

Boas Paulo,
Palavras pra quê? :Admirado:  ...é mesmo outro mundo e outra realidade,por muito que nos custe a dimensão do nosso mercado não permite coisas assim. :Icon Cry:  
O que fica na retina é sem duvida a abundancia de oferta e a boa apresentação das lojas e nisto já se sabe...os olhos tanbem comem. :SbSourire:  
Obrigado por essas belas fotos Paulo. :SbOk3: 


PS-Paulo só uma sugestão,podias indicar o nome da loja e da cidade junto das respectivas fotos,poderia ser um guia de viagem interessante pra quem pretenda ir á Alemanha(estou a pensar ir lá antes ou durante o verão :SbSourire:  ).

----------


## Pedro Moreira

Boas grande Paulo :Pracima:   :tutasla:  umas boas fotos e lindos corais sem dúvida está excelente :Palmas:   :Palmas:  se todos fizessem isso como to fizes-te em por fotos na tua viagem o forum ficava mais colorido e trocaria-mos muitas ideias á cerca das fotos um abraço  :SbOk3:  está mesmo fixe :Vitoria:

----------


## Ricardo Rodrigues

Fantástico!!! A abundância de SPS é brutal, reparaste como era feita a filtragem da água? É que não se vê rocha viva nos aquários. Não é surpresa a utilização de T5 nos aquários alemães de propagação, tens ideia da relação watts por litro nesses aquários? E já agora de quanto em quanto tempo substituem as lâmpadas? Sabes que aditivos utilizam?

----------


## António Paes

Realmente a quantidade e variadade é impressionante.  :yb677:   :yb677:

----------


## Carlos Mota

boas

andamos todos a lutar por migalhas :yb620:   :yb620:  e cai do céu umas fotos dessas :yb677:   :yb677:   :yb677:  

um obrigadão por partilhares :SbOk3:   :SbOk3:   :SbOk3:

----------


## David Lemos

Maravilhoso :SbBravo:  
Mas so duas perguntas, por que altura de agua andam os aqua s farms?
E se alguns dos estabelecimentos que visitaram, tinham leds?
Muito obrigado por compartilharem essas fotos conosco :bompost:

----------


## Edgar Luis

Pois.. ja vi onde estão os aquas que me fanaram.. AHAHAHAH
 :yb624:   :yb624:   :yb624:  
 :bompost:  
 :SbBiere5:   :SbBiere5:   :SbBiere5:   :SbBiere5:

----------


## Marco Madeira

Ia-me babando para cima to teclado a ver o aqua das Trachyphylias!!  :SbOk3:   :yb677:  
Mundos e mercados diferentes...

----------


## Paulo Bravo

Boas
Ricardo Rodrigues, eles pelo que me aperçebi mudam em menos de 6 meses as lampadas pois tambem estao mais tempo ligadas.
A relaçao de watts litro é inferior a nossa sem duvidas.
Os aditivos mais usados sao os da grotech ,quase todos usam.
Mais umas fotozinhas...

----------


## Paulo Bravo

Mais umas....

----------


## Paulo Bravo

e mais umas...

----------


## Marco Madeira

Paulo,
nas fotos parece tudo muito azulado... é mesmo assim realmente?
Em termos de kelvins qual seria a média dos aquários? 14K?

----------


## Paulo Bravo

Agora para os mais atentos vejam se conseguem ver qual é a semelhança de ambas as fotos.......

----------


## Paulo Bravo

Olá Marco
Eles costumam usar as blue speçial da ATI como podes ver nas fotos,que é metade brancas metade azuis,mas em aguns tem mistura com actinicas mas para melhores resultados é mesmo as 50%-50%,isto dito por eles,mas a opniao pareçe ser unanime.

----------


## Ricardo Lacerda

Eu, Ricardo Lacerda, abaixo assinado, venho por este meio requerer publicamente que o membro Paulo Bravo, causador de "invejite aguda" e "espantação crónica" em diversos membros seja banido deste fórum devido às fotos abusivas e relatos "irreais" que tem aqui postado.

Ricardo Lacerda,
Quarto 301, cama 3, Hospital Júlio de Matos

PS: Não encontro as minhas pantufas....


....

----------


## Ricardo Rodrigues

> Agora para os mais atentos vejam se conseguem ver qual é a semelhança de ambas as fotos.......


A ausência de corrente??

----------


## Paulo Bravo

Ricardo Lacerda estas demais!!!!! :yb624:   :yb624:   :yb624:   :yb624:  
Ricardo Rodrigues vamos esperar mais umas ou duas opnioes........

----------


## David Lemos

Seram as particulas a superficie da agua??? :yb665:

----------


## Nuno Silva

Onde estão os montes de rocha viva?

----------


## Paulo Bravo

Boas
Como podem ver cá em Portugal a gente custuma falar....épa eu tenha 10 x a circulaçao do aquario,eu tenho54...,e eu tenho umas 30 vezes pois lá nos aquarios deles a circulaçao é minima tanto é que até ganha pelicula por cima,e penso que só pôem o indespensavel,porque como podem ver nas fotos essa é a circulaçao diaria desses aquarios e olhem para os corais,estao feios nao estao!!!!
Outra situaçao e que nos cá tambem do genero da anterior,quanto mais rocha melhor eles la é so o indespensavel,aquarios tanto de exposiçao como de propagaçao com muito pouca rocha,o mesmo se aplica a argamax.
Por isso é quase como ir contra as proprias regras.....será que neste mundo da aquariofilia sao neçessarias regras ou sera melhor nós as fazermos consonte o caso....???

----------


## Marcos Cavaleiro

> Boas
> Como podem ver cá em Portugal a gente custuma falar....épa eu tenha 10 x a circulaçao do aquario,eu tenho54...,e eu tenho umas 30 vezes pois lá nos aquarios deles a circulaçao é minima tanto é que até ganha pelicula por cima,e penso que só pôem o indespensavel,porque como podem ver nas fotos essa é a circulaçao diaria desses aquarios e olhem para os corais,estao feios nao estao!!!!
> Outra situaçao e que nos cá tambem do genero da anterior,quanto mais rocha melhor eles la é so o indespensavel,aquarios tanto de exposiçao como de propagaçao com muito pouca rocha,o mesmo se aplica a argamax.
> Por isso é quase como ir contra as proprias regras.....será que neste mundo da aquariofilia sao neçessarias regras ou sera melhor nós as fazermos consonte o caso....???


Penso que se esta a mesturar as coisas em relaçao a corrente, aquilo sao aquarios de crescimento ou propagaçao, nao é preciso ter muita corrente pq nao a  lixo para remover, roxa para limpar, porcaria da areia para levantar...etc por isso nao tem nada uma coisa haver a meu ver :SbOk:

----------


## Paulo Bravo

Ola Marcos,tudo bem?
Se reparares nao sao aquarios de propagaçao sao aquario como os de alguns de nós com corais grandissimos e com layout,nao sao aquarios de propagaçao,ou entao podemos chamar-lhes de exposiçao onde se pode ver um exenplo de reef

----------


## Ricardo Santos

> Por isso é quase como ir contra as proprias regras.....será que neste mundo da aquariofilia sao neçessarias regras ou sera melhor nós as fazermos consonte o caso....???


Toda a gente sabe ou deveria saber que cada um tem o seu ideal...na aquariofilia não é diferente!

----------


## Paulo Bravo

Sem duvidas Ricardo :Palmas:   :Palmas:   :Palmas:   :Palmas:  !!!!!

----------


## Rui Ferreira de Almeida

Paulo, mas se calhar os aquários não têm quase peixes e eles fazem mudanças de água semanais com sifonagem do fundo . Se não alimentarem peixes e apenas usarem aditivos ou alimentos para os corais de particulas muito finas , não há sedimentação e não precisam de grandes correntes , mas apenas o suficiente para levarem os nutrientes aos corais. 

Cump.
Rui

----------


## Roberto Pacheco

Tambem depende dos corais que mantemos, muitos dos LPS particularmente originando de lagoas recebem corrente fraca ao passo que com SPS a situacao e diferente. O que vejo muitas vezes e que muitos aplicam as mesmas regras a todos os corais embora teem necessidades completamente diferentes.

----------


## Paulo Bravo

Sim Rui concordo contigo numa boa parte,mas por acaso nestes aquarios tinham poucos peixes no grande uns 11 mas de tamanhos xxl grandes epelo que nos foi dito 10% de agua por més nada mais,no pequenino que esta na outra foto é um nano e tem uns 5 peixes,mas de qualquer maneira Rui na generalidade ha muito pouca corrente,já lá fui muitas vezes e é sempre assim,por isso eu disse ser contraditorio ao que nos fazemos,muita circulaçao e olha que eles tem corais bastante exigentes e difiçeis como deves saber.

----------


## Luís Pisco

Enfim,ao longo destes anos tenho vindo a aprender muitas coisas que me foram enrriquecendo a minha personalidade e pensava eu, que estava mesmo a entrar no tunel e vendo estas fotos acho eu que ainda estou uma curva antes de entrar no tunel,fico pelos aquarios que é o lugar que me sinto mais á vontade.obrigado pelas fotos. :Pracima:  

luis pisco
saudaçoes aquariofilas

----------


## Nuno Silva

Boas,

Realmente já me tinha apercebido que os Portugueses abusam um bocado da rocha viva. Falo por mim, eu próprio entupi o aquario de rocha viva e ele é bem pequeno. Muitas vezes vemos as pessoas a introduzir muitos quilos de rocha e depois com o tempo vão removendo algumas rochas até que ficam com bastante menos. E mesmo assim o sistema lá se aguenta muito bem. Acho que a rocha introduz biodiversidade porque em termos de filtragem umas poucas rochas são capazes de colonizar o areão e aí temos uma superficie enorme de filtragem.

Em relação à circulação já não sou muito a favor dessa técnica dos alemães. Não percebo porque é que eles usam pouca circulação já que no oceano a circulação é muito maior e mais forte do que a que nós produzimos no aqua. E não me parece que com menos circulação os corais cresçam melhor, tirando o caso de alguns lps ou moles. Além disso a pelicula de gordura só é prejudicial ás trocas por isso...

Talvez isto seja devido a um muito maior á vontade por parte deles, em controlar sistemas de corais. Não sei...

----------


## Luis Carrilho

> Boas,
> 
> Realmente já me tinha apercebido que os Portugueses abusam um bocado da rocha viva. Falo por mim, eu próprio entupi o aquario de rocha viva e ele é bem pequeno. Muitas vezes vemos as pessoas a introduzir muitos quilos de rocha e depois com o tempo vão removendo algumas rochas até que ficam com bastante menos. E mesmo assim o sistema lá se aguenta muito bem. Acho que a rocha introduz biodiversidade porque em termos de filtragem umas poucas rochas são capazes de colonizar o areão e aí temos uma superficie enorme de filtragem.
> 
> Em relação à circulação já não sou muito a favor dessa técnica dos alemães. Não percebo porque é que eles usam pouca circulação já que no oceano a circulação é muito maior e mais forte do que a que nós produzimos no aqua. E não me parece que com menos circulação os corais cresçam melhor, tirando o caso de alguns lps ou moles. Além disso a pelicula de gordura só é prejudicial ás trocas por isso...
> 
> Talvez isto seja devido a um muito maior á vontade por parte deles, em controlar sistemas de corais. Não sei...


Se o areão que as rochas vão colonizar fôr só uma linguazinha de areia em vez de uma DSB...

Menos circulação=menos bombas=menos consumo energetico,que não me parece ser um aspecto secundario para eles quando fazem contas aos custos de exploração. :Admirado:  
Não há duvida que os corais têm um aspecto fantastico,mas tanbem ninguem acredita que seja só á base de luz,reactor de calcio e TPAs,há ali muitos "pózinhos de perlimpimpim". :yb665:   :yb665:

----------


## António Paes

> Não há duvida que os corais têm um aspecto fantastico,mas tanbem ninguem acredita que seja só á base de luz,reactor de calcio e TPAs,há ali muitos "pózinhos de perlimpimpim".


Tal como o Paulo disse




> Os aditivos mais usados sao os da grotech ,quase todos usam.

----------


## Vitor Melo

Olá a todos!!


Antes de mais, quero parabenizar o reefforum e todos os seus intervenientes pelo fantástico crescendo que sofreu ao longo deste tempo e pela qualidade que foi adquirindo! Já estou registado há algum tempo e acedo constantemente a grande parte da informação, mas esta será a minha primeira mensagem. Porquê? Porque também eu fiz uma viagem à Alemanha em 2006 e, por tudo, mas mesmo tudo, guardo-a como sendo a minha melhor viagem de sempre...

Visitei algumas lojas e, de facto, não há qualquer comparação possível. Fiquei tão contente como tristem pois sei que tão cedo não teremos nada parecido em Portugal... Em conversa com alguns gerentes de lojas, estes disseram-me que, todas as semanas, em média, ronda as 10 caixas de água salgada... 10 caixas, é muito, muito ser vivo e nem é das lojas com mais compras... Nem nada que se pareça... E estas dez 10 caixas são por loja, de uma cadeia de 40, logo, umas 400 caixas por semana!!!

Reparei que vocês visitaram a Zoopalast, fiquei admirado por terem podido tirar fotos, a mim não me deixaram... Foi a maior loja que vi na Alemanha, embora não tenha sido a melhor. Para terem uma ideia, esta loja conta com 11 baterias só de água salgada + 2 enormíssimas ilhas de corais + aquele gigantesco aquário de exposição... Tudo isto numa loja...

Não quero entrar em conflitos, apenas é uma troca de ideias pela qual me tenho debatido ao longo do tempo, fruto da minha envolvência neste mercado: é MUITO complicado, senão mesmo impossível, Portugal ter a variedade e quantidade de espécies, bem como os preços, de uma loja alemã => por tudo, mais uma vez: porque o mercado é necessáriamente diferente, porque as condições das lojas são diferentes, porque compram melhor, pois compram muito, muito mais, porque não pagam transporte tão elevado (quando pagam), porque, provavelmente, a legislação deles é diferente da nossa, etc, etc, etc... (Para dar uma ideia, eu vi, numa loja, uma carpa à venda por 18000 e chegaram a vender carpas de 40000!!! Isto já dá para ter uma noção da nossa realidade com a deles... ) Por isto e muito mais, eles são o que são e têm o que têm e, quando assim é, os próprios exportadores dão prioridade e preferência a este mercado que lhes é muito mais benéfico e lucrativo. Nós em Portugal temos que nos sujeitar a preços muito diferentes e/ou a variedade e qualidade inferior, salvo algumas, cada vez mais, excepções.

Já agora pergunto aos intervenientes da viagem qual é, para eles, o momento alto, o que mais gostaram e o que mais gostavam de ver por cá...


Um abraço e desculpem o testamento  :Big Grin: ,
Vitor Melo

----------


## Paulo Bravo

Olá a todos.
Realmente Vitor é sempre bom vermos coisas diferentes de cá pois só nos fazem bem,e é bom partilhar o que vimos pois ha pessoas que nao tem essa possibilidade,apesar de hoje em dia é muiti façil ir a Alemanha,mas devemos sempre partilhar,ao contrario de algumas pessoas que levantaram alguma poeira por este topico, porque sao (contra) a divulgaçao destes eventos,pois como vao lá fazer compras devem ter receio que lhe estraguem o negocio mas enfim .....é triste.... nao se entende como uma ida a Alemanha seja uma coisa do outro mundo sera que pensam que as coralfarms e as lojas estam escondidas ao publico? e sao um segredo?Basta fazer uma pesquiza sao as dezenas.
A zoopalast é uma loja gigantesca onde prima na minha opniao pela dimensao dos aquarios de exposiçao cheios de corais como de peixes e pela organizaçao da propria loja,tem de tudo e de todas as marcas.
Quanto as fotos eu fui tirando ate me avisarem,depois as que ja tinha ficaram :Coradoeolhos:   :Coradoeolhos:  .
Realmente eles tinha lá carpas a venda por 4 e 5 mil euros e pelos vistos vendem-se.Quanto ao mercado acho diferento pelas grande variadade de espeçies e por um coral que  em Portugal é um coral lá é um frag devido ao seu tamanho e os preços sao muito mais baixos.
Ca em Portugal em parte a culpa nao é das lojas mas deve-se aos impostos por ca praticados assim como a grande borucraçia que temos no pais,e assim nao ha loja que aguente pois algumas ate se esforçam por agradar e dao o seu melhor,mas podia-se vender um pouco mais barato.

----------


## Roberto_Denadai

Nossa, que inveja.....nada como poder passar o final de semana na alemanha

Maravilha as lojas e corais a venda !!!

Abraços

----------


## Ricardo Rodrigues

Paulo, estive a fazer uma pesquisa no google e não encontrei nenhuma coral farm na Alemanha, onde é que procuraram essa informação? Essas coral farms que visitaram são empresas ou pertencem a particulares? Vendem ao público? Como é que foi com o transporte dos corais que compraram para cá?

----------


## Rogerio Miguel Gomes

Oi Ricardo.

Tens que procurar melhor eu ai à tempos coloquei aqui algumas.

Link:http://www.joergs-korallenkeller.de

LinK:http://www.korallenfarm.de/MONTIPORA.htm

Apartir daqui com as palavras em alemao vais achar as carradas  :SbOk: 

Um abraço Rogério. :SbSourire:

----------


## Luis Carrilho

> Oi Ricardo.
> 
> Tens que procurar melhor eu ai à tempos coloquei aqui algumas.
> 
> Link:http://www.joergs-korallenkeller.de
> 
> LinK:http://www.korallenfarm.de/MONTIPORA.htm
> 
> Apartir daqui com as palavras em alemao vais achar as carradas 
> ...


Mas quais palavras em Alemão pá...já te disse...botão direito do rato,vir onde diz "page info"...selecionar "translate page into English",botão esquerdo do rato e...voilá,pag. em Cámone que é bem mais facil. :SbSourire:

----------


## Rogerio Miguel Gomes

Oi Ricardo.

Estive na bricadeira encontrei mais.

LinK:http://www.korallen-riff.de/

http://www.miniriff.de/

Com estas palavras " korall " , " riff " e " korallenfarm "

Um abraço Rogério. :SbSourire:

----------


## Luis Carrilho

> Oi Ricardo.
> 
> Estive na bricadeira encontrei mais.
> 
> LinK:http://www.korallen-riff.de/
> 
> http://www.miniriff.de/
> 
> Com estas palavras " korall " , " riff " e " korallenfarm "
> ...


Epá vê lá se encontras alguma em Espanha,ficava bem mais perto,de preferencia em Badajoz. :yb624:

----------


## Joao Carlos Pereira

Esclareçam-me uma coisa se puderem:
A foto nº:23 é uma cataleufilia  djardinei correcto? Esse coral não era de importação proibida na EU?

----------


## Julio Macieira

Bem lindas por sinal.

Existem quotas de importação..pode ser que estas sejam umas das colectadas legalmente  :yb665:

----------


## José Alves

> Esclareçam-me uma coisa se puderem:
> A foto nº:23 é uma cataleufilia  djardinei correcto? Esse coral não era de importação proibida na EU?


Bem! Também não percebendo muito disto, mas quanto a Importação, esta é da  Alemanha. Não sei se aqui, as regras não serão as comunitárias. A outra situação, acho que as inibições de exportação serão do país de origem.
Já agora se alguém poder explicar melhor isto, fica aqui o meu obrigado.

----------


## Carlos Gião

Eu tenho há 3 meses um destes corais comprado em Portugal,legal,com Cites,etc.É igualmente bonito e está a dar-se espectacularmente...
Cps
Carlos Gião

----------


## Paulo Bravo

Boas Ricardo..
Pelos vistos o Rogerio já te respondeu,faz uma pesqueiza pelos nomes em alemao que apareçe muita coisa,outra coisa todas as vesitas tem que ser marcadas.
José Alves eu penso que as leis sao iguais para toda a europa so que as vezes ha cotas minimas que podem ser vendidas e os grandes importadores sao  sempre preferençiais para os exportadores desses paises,penso eu,e como ha grandes importadores na alemanha e o consumo e grande talvez eles tenham essa sorte,por comprar muito.
Carlos Giao se tens mesmo um coralzinho destes entao que tenhas muita sorte pois sao lindos e um pouco raros e deve ter-te custado uns eurozinhos :yb665:   :yb665:  .

----------


## Welington

e os preços sao acessiveis

----------


## Marco Carvalho

Boas Paulo,

Muitos parabens pelas fotos :Palmas:  , estão demais :Olá:  

Eu vou á Alemanha dia 27 de Abril e regresso dia 2 de Maio. Vou e venho de avião.

Gostava de saber onde estão situadas essas lojas (farms), sabes como poderei trazer algumas dessas maravilhas?

Toda a ajuda é bem vinda,

----------


## Rogerio Miguel Gomes

Oi Marco.

Podes comprar aqui: http://www.korallenfarm.de

Mas tens que lhe ligar 1º para combinar ok.

Boa sorte
um abraço Rogério. :SbSourire:

----------


## Marco Carvalho

Muito Obrigado Rogerio :SbOk:

----------


## Matias Gomes

Caramba e pensar que no Brasil a importação de corais e invertebrados está proibida, que topico fantastico.

----------

